# Under armour cold gear



## white74horse (Oct 11, 2007)

Has any one had the cold gear, If so what is your opinion. I will be hunting in 20 degree weather with a lot of hiking involved. Looking for light but warm.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2007)

I love it. I use the compression fit for the bottoms and the loose fit 1/4 zip mock for the top...add a layer of fleece and a windproof layer of fleece and you are good for the coldest of temps


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2007)

Compression fit top and bottom.  Works real well.  In fact with the hiking, you might find it works too well.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a scorching cousin in Athens who hunts and is a runner. She uses the running stuff. She told me it worked just as good as the UA but is almost half the cost.
Of course...they may not make it to fit the...average Ga pigeating/beer drinking/jelly doughnut hunter!
cw


----------



## white74horse (Oct 12, 2007)

they may not make it to fit the...average Ga pigeating/beer drinking/jelly doughnut hunter!
How did you know my size!


----------



## birddog1 (Oct 12, 2007)

It works great for hiking but I dont like it for setting in a stand.For setting in a stand I like the cabelas cold weather gear.


----------



## hizzoner51 (Oct 14, 2007)

*UA Cold gear*

I've used it for the last three seasons and find it works well stand hunting IF you have fleece (or another thin layer) on over it THEN insulated gear over that. 
If I'm moving around a good bit I've found that only one layer over it keeps me warm. 
The only thing I don't like about the fit is after having it on for a long day is it makes me itchy because my body hair gets matted. I guess if I used Nair before putting it on the problem would be solved.


----------



## dmc308 (Nov 26, 2008)

This stuff is almost too good.  I wouldn't wear much over it on the long walk in.  You can really work up a sweat.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2008)

seaweaver said:


> I have a scorching cousin in Athens who hunts and is a runner. She uses the running stuff. She told me it worked just as good as the UA but is almost half the cost.
> Of course...they may not make it to fit the...average Ga pigeating/beer drinking/jelly doughnut hunter!
> cw



Trust me, if it will fit me, it will fit you.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 27, 2008)

white74horse said:


> Has any one had the cold gear, If so what is your opinion. I will be hunting in 20 degree weather with a lot of hiking involved. Looking for light but warm.



Sounds like it's perfecet for what you are want to do.  I love my UA.  It works.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 27, 2008)

*To Think I use to hunt with plain ordinary*

cotton insulation underwear in -10 degree weather.  

Now it costs $50-60 for the insulated thermal underwear pants in a relative heatwave.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 29, 2008)

*One answer - "Polypropylene undergarments"*

I hunted in Russia (Siberia) where the temperatures go to -30 below and sometimes lower. I stayed nice and warm in my polyproplyene's with pants and a jacket over them, while riding a snowmobile at 35+ miles per hour and hunting.


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I hunted in Russia (Siberia) where the temperatures go to -30 below and sometimes lower. I stayed nice and warm in my polyproplyene's with pants and a jacket over them, while riding a snowmobile at 35+ miles per hour and hunting.



You woulda done better with some expensive camo spandex!


----------



## Sargent (Dec 12, 2008)

I bought a knock-off of UA... by Rocky at Wal Mart.  Tops and bottoms were both $16-17.  The compression versio was @$15.  

They worked very well!  I don't know how they compare to the authentic stuff, but I was surprised.


----------



## marknga (Dec 12, 2008)

Sargent said:


> I bought a knock-off of UA... by Rocky at Wal Mart.  Tops and bottoms were both $16-17.  The compression versio was @$15.
> 
> They worked very well!  I don't know how they compare to the authentic stuff, but I was surprised.



I looked at those the other day. They looked warm, might have to give them a try.


----------



## Al White (Dec 12, 2008)

It's over-rated if you ask me.  I have it, and it ain't worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## dapper dan (Dec 12, 2008)

If you have the need for the under armor for when it's hot outside, then go to ROSS. They have nike and reebok brands for cheap. I bought an everlast camo longsleeve one the other day $4.99 I would have bought 5 if they had more.


----------



## deadend (Dec 13, 2008)

I cannot tell the difference in wal-mart poly skins and UA stuff other than price.  I alternated UA and wal-mart in Colorado this year and couldn't tell a difference.  The materials are the same just a different label.  Regular fleece is the same way whether it comes from Old Navy or Mountain Hardwear.  Until you get into the windstopper stuff it all works the same and I own many different pieces from cheap to expensive.


----------



## ldavid008 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you go with the compression style instead of the loose fit, do NOT look in a mirror.


----------

